# Early morning trip



## ridge_runner (Apr 2, 2009)

Thats a good way to start the day!


----------



## swaddict (Dec 19, 2009)

nice, thick reds. good job


----------



## Hunter16 (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice Reds for sure  [smiley=beavis-bang-your-head.gif]


----------



## EER (Jul 16, 2011)

Nice reds! 7m11?


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Very nice!


----------

